# Bob Varsha and F1



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looking back, I wonder how Bob feels now about his decision. 
He chose not to go with the F1 crew to stay with SPEED.
Fox pulled the plug on Speed.

I wonder where he is now?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looking back, I wonder how Bob feels now about his decision.
> He chose not to go with the F1 crew to stay with SPEED.
> Fox pulled the plug on Speed.
> 
> I wonder where he is now?


I don't know, for sure, if it was HIS decision.

Lee Difee (sp) is OK and all, but Bob was the guy.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm confused. Last year F1 was on NBCSN and they kept the announcing crew. Bob, Lee and my favorite David Hobbs were all there. I was surprised. Did something change this year?

Practice in Australia is Friday morning 1:30 am. 

The new noses look really strange and I think they are going to 6 cylinders. No race in Jersey.

I really miss SPEED.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

22tall said:


> I'm confused. Last year F1 was on NBCSN and they kept the announcing crew. Bob, Lee and my favorite David Hobbs were all there. I was surprised. Did something change this year?
> 
> Practice in Australia is Friday morning 1:30 am.
> 
> ...


Um,
Last year the on-air lineup was Lee Diffey, Steve Matchet, and David Hobbs. I can't remember the little guy in the pits. (who, BTW has the BEST JOB IN THE WORLD. But I'm not bitter.)

As far as I know this will be the lineup for 2014.

And, Yes, they will be running V6s with turbos. "Limited" to 17,000 rpm (I think)


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmm...

Is it just me or was the real meaning of this post something else with a bit more irony involved??

Maybe I think too much..


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Oops. I stand corrected. Does anyone know this years lineup?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Hmmm...
> 
> Is it just me or was the real meaning of this post something else with a bit more irony involved??


The O.P was in regards to Bob leaving, as in quit.

I'm not sure this was the case. Meaning that he may have been let go. 

Just sayin'


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess I could look it up on Wikipedia, or something like that, but it wouldnt tell me the whole story.
Last I heard, from him, on SPEED, he was staying there to cover the Barrett/Jackson auctions
and other motorsports. Fox then did away with SPEED the next year.
I havent watched hardly any lately, but in passing, I havent heard about or seen Varsha on BJA.
F1 changed networks, so I wonder if NBC wasnt willing to pay him what Speed was to keep him.

This change over kinda reminds me of when Indy Car was on Versus. They had a good thing going.
They invented Side by Side coverage. (Then both screens were the same size)
I enjoyed hearing Bob Jenkins call races again. Then, Versus was gone...

(sound of blowing wind and tumbling weeds....)


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Varsha did F1 last year as a fill-in when Diffey had a conflict. BJA are still out there. I believe they are on Velocity now.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

varsha did the 12 hours of sebring this year think he is going to be good just not with F1 now and man the F1 cars did they just not get any good info in testing or did they make the relablty up to make a point to the FIA?


----------

